# Review: Evolution Songwriter by Orange Tree Samples



## donbodin (Dec 31, 2017)

I might be starting to sound like a skipping record because each of Orange Tree Samples Evolution library release becomes my new “favorite". That said, Evolution Songwriter IS my new favorite from the developer with great tone, amazing controls, and continued advanced features added to the engine!
Thoughts, demos and more:http://bit.ly/2lxKgoA



Evolution Songwriter sells for $179 http://bit.ly/OrangeTreeSamp

At the time of posting Orange Tree Samples was having a 30% OFF Holiday Sale – use code “Holidat2017” at check out.


----------

